# Starting in film photography?



## Morgen (Jun 14, 2016)

I hope this is the appropriate topic, if not sorry!
A few months back I got a Sony a3000 and have been taking pictures ever since. Aesthetically wise I really lean towards those pictures that are produced by film.
I don't however know where to start with this? I've been researching a little to get started and a few people mentioned starting out with a Canon Ae-1.
Really a few questions I have are what lens sizes do you usually opt for to start out with this camera? Most all the ones on Ebay come with your general 50mm ft.8 lens. Is that alright to start?
Also what film is recommended? I've seen a good bit recommend the Kodak Porta 400 film but I imagine there are a great deal of others.
I know I don't know much but I'm willing to learn as its something Ive really taken and interest too and that doesn't happen to often.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2016)

If the Sony is working just fine for you, there's no reason to change to the Canon just because others started out with that.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Porta 400 is just fine to start out with, at least until you are sure of both your abilities and the camera.


----------



## Morgen (Jun 14, 2016)

480sparky said:


> If the Sony is working just fine for you, there's no reason to change to the Canon just because others started out with that.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> Porta 400 is just fine to start out with, at least until you are sure of both your abilities and the camera.



The Sony is a digital which is why I'm thinking of switching to the Canon. I overall like the look of film better than digital in most cases. I think it would be nice though to have both a digital and a film camera depending on the place I decide to shoot.
This is the overall look I'd like to achieve with film I waited film to do this...
I'm just uncertain as to what I should actually be looking for to capture something similar to what that artist did. Ironically I believe you were in her post.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2016)

That film, specifically, is Ilford XP2. It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41. I suspect the magenta cast is due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.


----------



## Morgen (Jun 14, 2016)

480sparky said:


> That film, specifically, is Ilford XP2. It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41. I suspect the magenta cast is due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.



Thank you! Would you mind me asking what the camera that was used as well?


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a Canon AE1.   I am quite comfortable with it.  Film is wonderful for me.  For the past 6 months or so I have left a 300 mm on my DSLR for birds.  For anything wider I default to the film camera.  For color negative I use Vista200.  For black and white I like Ilford fp4 or Tmax 100.  For color positive I enjoy Fuji Provia.  But I'll try anything at least once.  That's part of the fun for me.  For lenses I use a 50mm and a 28f2.8, depending on the subject.

Enjoy it!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2016)

Morgen said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > That film, specifically, is Ilford XP2. It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41. I suspect the magenta cast is due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.
> ...



Not that it's really critical, but a Ricoh KR-5.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 14, 2016)

Morgen said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > That film, specifically, is Ilford XP2. It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41. I suspect the magenta cast is due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.
> ...




All you need to shoot film is a dark box with a shutter of some kind.  The "best" film camera is one that is comfortable in hand.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 15, 2016)

You don't indicate where you live, but if it is in the UK, Agfa Vista+ from Poundland is best to start with as it is very cheap. You definitely want C41 film regardless of where you live as you will not find anyone to develop any other sort of film.

As to camera, I would opt for a Canon EOS film camera - they are very good, very cheap and have a lot in common with modern digital cameras so you can concentrate on learning about film and not a new camera. Also EOS lenses are readily available new and second hand and easy to sell again if you want to.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 15, 2016)

Lots of people develop E6 around here.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 15, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Lots of people develop E6 around here.


Is your 'around here' anywhere close to the op's 'around here'? For most of the world's population, E6 is mail order only.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 15, 2016)

Fair enough on the mail order idea -- but honestly, my local lab did such a terrible job with the roll of film I sent them, I have no problems sending my film by mail to someone who will do whatever I ask of them at the highest quality. The lab I use even sends me prepaid mailing labels, and they'll develop, print, and scan any way that I ask.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 15, 2016)

There are many pro labs that do ... well, excellent professional development and printing/scanning on a mail basis. I wouldn't hesitate to use a mail-in developer company with a good reputation. (So do some research.) 

As you are a neophyte to photography, ("... A few months back I got a Sony a3000 ..."), I do appreciate your enthusiasm, just remember that you haven't mastered the digital platform yet.  By adding a film camera into the mix, you are diluting your digital experience with film experience. Thereby extending your photographic learning curve. This may or may not matter to you ... just saying.  If you discover film is much more appealing to you than digital ... then it is probably a good thing to start early with film than later.  

A 50mm is a good lens to start out. Most 'standard' lenses are inexpensive, plentiful and sharp. The basic controls for both digital and film are similar/identical and what you learn with a digital can be directly transferred to film and vice-versa. Remember that with B&W film, it is extremely easy and inexpensive to develop at home.  For the advanced photographer, there is a lot of leeway in B&W development, which in-turn allows the photog to customize and tie-in their developments to their exposures and/or tie-in their exposures to their developments.

Good Luck and Good Shooting.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2016)

Morgen said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > That film, specifically, is Ilford XP2. It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41. I suspect the magenta cast is due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.
> ...


The camera doesn't not matter

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 15, 2016)

Too bad you did not get a Sony A-mount camera ... then you could have easily picked up the numerous Minolta film cameras and possibly interchange lenses.

I have the Minolta Maxxum 9000 specifically for film and use my full frame Sony/Minolta AF lenses with it.


----------



## limr (Jun 15, 2016)

Yup, I can get E6, C41, and B&W developed by me (NYC metro area). I do my own B&W, but the lab I go to does do it if I ever get lazy  And there are several mail-in labs that do developing other than C41.

As for the camera - as others have said, there are a lot of good cameras to start out with. How much control do you want? How much automation? What kind of lens compatibility are you looking for? Budget?

I started out with a Pentax K1000, as did thousands of students of photography over the years. It's a good student camera because it's simple to use, it has a built-in light meter to help with exposure, but everything else is manual, so you really get used to the effects of the settings on the final image. They are sturdy workhorses and there are excellent lenses for very affordable prices. Pentax has traditionally delivered excellent quality for the price. If you want more automation, there are later models of Pentax that are excellent as well.

Edit: Oh, and 23 years later, I'm still shooting with the same K1000. It's a tank and I love it


----------

